# Screw Specialized



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

It's not such a big deal in itself but I think it's enough to just keep Specialized off the list of contenders when ever I'm looking for anything bike related.

I needed some new shoes and after looked around a little bit decided that their Comp Mtbs were good enough and pretty cheap so I ordered some on Sunday night from their on line store. I was a bit confused about the sizing since I wear a 9 1/2 and fit perfectly into a 43.5 Sidi, however Spesh had 9 1/2 equating to 42.5. I figured well they are an American company no matter where there stuff is produced and I'm pretty sure those shoes aren't made in Europe so I ordered the 42.5s. Then on Monday I called customer service to ask about it. The guy really didn't have any definite answer but said that European sizing is usually more accurate. Wtf is that supposed to mean? So he is saying that they are a full size off? And that in US sizing if I'm a 9 1/2 I could just as easily fit into a 8 1/2 or a 10 1/2 depending on manufacturing. Sorry not real world. He said I needed to try them on. Like that is reasonable. If I could try them on I would buy them in a store. It's not like they offer any discount on line. 

Last winter I also had trouble when I wanted to order some Fortress Gloves. I tried their sizing recommendations then even went to the store to try some on. They didn't have any of that model and the others I tried on varied in size so much from model to model that I really wasn't any closer to knowing. So I didn't get them at that point, but was going to take a risk and added some larges along with a different pair as well to this order.

So the guy says go with the 43.5 (10 1/2) since that is what I wear with Sidi. I'm skeptical but agree and tell him to change the order, less than 12 hours after I place it even though I was worried about the hassle of returning them and was pretty sure Spesh wouldn't pay for return shipping so I'd have to eat that. He tells me that all he can do is cancel the order and I need to reorder, which is about a 10 minute process on line after finding, selecting and filling out all the info. Sorry not going to happen.

So I start telling the guy that this is a good example of the bad reputation that Spesh has with the mtb community and start to tell him a story about how I bought one of the first ever Specialized bikes way back when and how they wouldn't uphold a warranty after my steer tube bent because they said the mtb wasn't designed to ride off of curbs and how skirting responsibility apparently still goes on with warranty claims to this day, but before I could get a couple of sentences off the guy hung up on me. I called corporate yesterday to explain my concern but got a voice mail and no returned phone call.

If the guy had just listened to me btch a little bit and maybe said sorry or something I would have let it go but after adding it all up I can just as easily not buy from the company.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

So someone must listen to your rant...If its not the dude from specialized, its the mtbr community.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Its a good day for a ride .


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

o rly?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

:smallviolin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin:


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Stupendous Man said:


> So someone must listen to your rant...If its not the dude from specialized, its the mtbr community.


Yes. If you had a problem with a major company I would want to hear about it.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Its a good day for a ride .


Good idea.  I was just a bit pissed off and wanted to get it off my chest.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

modifier said:


> Yes. If you had a problem with a major company I would want to hear about it.


One rule of thumb in life when it comes to shoes. *Always* try them on before you buy as every company and shoe maker - whether it's sneakers, dress shoes, hiking boots, ski boots, or cycling shoes is not a uniform size/cut.

Seek out an LBS that is a Specialized dealer and try on a few pairs and styles to get a more accurate idea of what your particular foot feels the most comfortable wearing in the Specialized (or any) brand. Bring along your inserts (if you use any) and socks to get the most accurate fit.

If you still want to save money and get a better deal (and the LBS won't price match), at least you know what size to order. Nobody on the other side of the phone is going to be able to fit your foot over the telephone. Good luck with that...

I know Sidi has a download foot sizing profile that you can print out and stand on to get an idea about length and width, but I don't know about Specialized.

[email protected]


----------



## Stratocaster (Sep 30, 2004)

*Try it on.*

Buying clothes or shoes without trying it on is a sure recipe for failure for me. No matter what company is selling it or making it. If I must mail order I order three pairs of shoes. One in each size on each side of what I think I need. Don't get me wrong, I don't do that very often. LBS is the answer here. Sounds like you should have stuck with Sidi if you know what fits in that shoe.

I don't see how this is a Specialized issue as much as it is a mail order issue.

Try before you buy, you'll be happier. (LBS for clothes.)

Good luck.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Rant aside, were they 29er specific?


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe you should be looking at 29er specific shoes. They fit better.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, if it were me I would just pick one of the ten billion LBS Specialized dealers and try on some Spec shoes, they are probably equivalent in sizing across the board. Or at worst ask them to get Spec to ship a couple sizes in the shoes and gloves and you will buy the ones that fit. Probably wouldn't be a big deal. Its tough buying clothes online but in this case you have a huge dealer network to use instead. Like you said, its not like the price is different. Say what you want about Spec but they have pretty decent shoes and gloves.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

modifier said:
 

> It's not such a big deal in itself but I think it's enough to just keep Specialized off the list of contenders when ever I'm looking for anything bike related.
> 
> I needed some new shoes and after looked around a little bit decided that their Comp Mtbs were good enough and pretty cheap so I ordered some on Sunday night from their on line store. I was a bit confused about the sizing since I wear a 9 1/2 and fit perfectly into a 43.5 Sidi, however Spesh had 9 1/2 equating to 42.5. I figured well they are an American company no matter where there stuff is produced and I'm pretty sure those shoes aren't made in Europe so I ordered the 42.5s. Then on Monday I called customer service to ask about it. The guy really didn't have any definite answer but said that European sizing is usually more accurate. Wtf is that supposed to mean? So he is saying that they are a full size off? And that in US sizing if I'm a 9 1/2 I could just as easily fit into a 8 1/2 or a 10 1/2 depending on manufacturing. Sorry not real world. He said I needed to try them on. Like that is reasonable. If I could try them on I would buy them in a store. It's not like they offer any discount on line.
> 
> ...


Anything that has to touch your body for long periods of time should always be tried out before purchasing.

Except certain adults products. That would be gross!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just right mate , if the company doesnt listen, MTBR will definately comment !

In this day and age can they afford for MTBR to have an opinion ? Theres a load of riders here with many opinions !


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

modifier said:


> Good idea.  I was just a bit pissed off and wanted to get it off my chest.


Next nasty hill climb use the customer service rep as a focal point for drawing on reserves! Put that anger to good use and make it work for you!


----------



## SHowley2003 (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree with the others, this is not an issue with Specialized in my opinion. I think people rely way to heavily on internet purchases. You should have gone to an LBS and tried on/ bought shoes. No amount of internet research will make up for that personal touch, information, and peice of mind. 

So because you did want to drive down to a store to purchase a product the customer service rep for specialized should listen to you moan about a bike from 25 years ago?


----------



## mryan1967 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pod*

Post of the Day! 


Malibu412 said:


> :smallviolin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin:


----------



## wheelgunz (Oct 18, 2009)

so lemme get this straight your mad because a pair of shoes (which you still dont have and havent tryed on) may or may not fit........totally understandable. SMH.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm far from an advocate for Specialized, I have many issues with them, but I don't see how this is their fault, I also don't see how the customer service rep deserved an earful of something that wasn't his fault. Why did you wait until after you placed your order to call them? You should have called first and confirmed that they would cover return shipping, otherwise, go to a bike shop.


----------



## Tupelo (Dec 23, 2010)

Stratocaster said:


> Try before you buy, you'll be happier. (LBS for clothes.)
> 
> Good luck.


And even then you can still make a mistake. As I did recently. Tried on some shoes at LBS and when I got home and had more time to wear them around the house and take my liesure, noticed that they were just a bit too big. I just went back to the shop and exchanged for a different set. Done and done!


----------



## jvossman (Jan 12, 2004)

This is not 29er specific.


----------



## max5480 (Jun 19, 2010)

HAHAHA!!!! Not only do they suck at sizing shoes but their bikes are total crap!!!!


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

*relax*

Take a valium, have a drink, do a bong hit. Go for a ride. Do something to relax. Anyone who does'nt try on a helmet, shoes, gloves etc.... before purchasing. Then complains about fit is asking for it. Go down to your LBS and pay a few extra dollars to get properly fitted.


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

You guys are probably right. But I'm not sure if there is a Specialized dealer in the area. The lbs I usually go to does not sell Spesh and I'm not aware of an other quality shops. When I looked in the past there weren't any. Guess I'll have to investigate.

The issue I had was that they stated on line that a 9.5 equals a 42.5 and from my experience with other shoes that is not the case. However if it is true no big deal but then the cust rep should not have told me to buy a 43.5 because that would have been a 10.5 and too big. Plus I wasn't yelling at the guy or anything and he should not have hung up on me which just made matters worse. 

The reason I didn't call first was that I assumed that if necessary changing the order prior to shipment would be an issue and I wanted to get ordering out of the way while I was on line and on their site.

As to being 29er specific, if there was a "general" forum I would have posted there. I guess I could have posted on the Apparel forum but I never go there.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

You think you're mad. One time I ordered sneakers from Puma. When the customer service person couldn't see my feet through the phone she suggested I order 2 sizes and mail back the ones that don't fit, at their expense. The nerve of them !!! Expecting me to have to put a label on a box and drop them off in a mailbox.:madmax: F puma !!!!!! :madman:


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

modifier said:


> You guys are probably right. But I'm not sure if there is a Specialized dealer in the area. The lbs I usually go to does not sell Spesh and I'm not aware of an other quality shops. When I looked in the past there weren't any. Guess I'll have to investigate.
> 
> *http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCDealerLocR2.jsp*
> 
> ...


Need anything else ?


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, cycling shoes vary wildly in sizing. For the Spec MTB comp's, the size I wear is equivalent to a 11.5". Funny thing is, I wear a 10.5" consistently among other "regular" shoe companies. Fortunately, I was able to find my size by trying on shoes at my LBS. Had I ordered online, I would have gotten the wrong size and would've had to ask for an exchange.

I also have to reflect what many others are saying here. This doesn't appear to be a problem with Spec customer service. The OP ordered shoes that he wasn't sure would fit him. Then when he was faced with the possibility of paying return shipping for an item that he ordered in error, he got frustrated and looked for somewhere to place the blame. The rep wasn't having it and the result is this thread.

To the OP, I hope you eventually get a pair that fit. The MTB Comp's are really good shoes.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

By the way OP, I'm on my 2nd pair of comps and usually wear a 9 in other types of shoes. 42 fits me like a glove. If you are a 9.5 then the 42.5 will probably be ok. IMO specialized shoes run true to size.


----------



## Stump 29 (Dec 12, 2009)

thecanoe said:


> Maybe you should be looking at 29er specific shoes. They fit better.


:lol:

And they're faster...


----------



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

try on your big girl panties next time before ordering


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

Man is it tough to sell stuff! 

Top 10 2011 Requirements to please a USA Online buyer:

1. Pay for all shipping even returns regardless of reason (especially if a customer was unsure but ordered anyway.
2. Direct access to all forms of shipping to stop purchase process mid shipping and return all monies to customer.
3. Field representatives to test all other brands to compare sizing and create a universal standard, and make all models or variations of a product exactly the same with zero tolerance.
4. Phone operators connected to sedative IV's flowing with sedatives for putting up with rants, along with electrode connected to sensitive areas to shock any representative who’s brain waves register any form of response other than “Yes your right, I am sorry for this inconvenience may we comp your entire order? ”
5. Require that all retail operations carry every single item available in every size at all times so that the customers ordering online to save money can make sure what they are getting is the right size but not actually buy it at the store because it costs more.
6. Use silver platters rather than cardboard boxes to ship items in.
7. Create a time machine to create all past wrongs.
8. Never infer that the customer has to take any responsibility for their actions.
9. Have a 24hr corporate rant line.
10. Create an online store specific to each customer's needs (sizes, gender etc...) so that it only takes 4 minutes to navigate rather than close to 10.


:thumbsup: I could not resist...


----------



## Tweek218 (May 18, 2010)

wheelgunz said:


> so lemme get this straight your mad because a pair of shoes (which you still dont have and havent tryed on) may or may not fit........totally understandable. SMH.


lol. this.


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

92gli said:


> You think you're mad. One time I ordered sneakers from Puma. When the customer service person couldn't see my feet through the phone she suggested I order 2 sizes and mail back the ones that don't fit, at their expense. The nerve of them !!! Expecting me to have to put a label on a box and drop them off in a mailbox.:madmax: F puma !!!!!! :madman:


 good stuff.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

*w/ less of LandSpeed's "Big Girly panties" rant......*

So in lieu of making this thread more "29er" relevant.... Here is my new 29er SS that I got the maiden ride on this morning . It needs a lot of tweeking to get the fit right, but it was tons of fun!:thumbsup:

Soul Cycles Dillinger (s) brushed silver w/ SC seatcollar (red)
Soul Cycles EBB w/ Ti. hardware (red)
American Classic 29 Tubeless w/ Maxxis Ikon EXC 2.2 front/rear
Rockshox Reba RLT Ti. 29 100mm (originally black, painted white)
Hope headset (red)
Bontrager XXX Lite carbon stem (white)
Salsa Pro-Moto Flat Carbon 17deg.
Ergon GX-1 grips
Formula RX brakes (white)
KCMC Razor disc rotors w/ Ti bolts
Truvativ Noir 3.3 Team painted white (custom) Ti. bolts 
Homebrew Components 34T alloy chainring (red) 1/2x1/8
KMC K710SL-Ti (gold) 1/2x1/8
Chris King Stainless 16T cog
Easton EC70 Carbon seatpost
Specialized Phenom Expert Ti

I am pretty sure its under 20lb. comparing it to my roadbike.. but I won't be at the LBS till Sunday to confirm this.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

modifier said:


> ...and start to tell him a story about how I bought one of the first ever Specialized bikes way back when and how they wouldn't uphold a warranty after my steer tube bent because they said the mtb wasn't designed to ride off of curbs...


I had one of the first pair of white Levi jeans back in the 80's. One time I was just walking along and I fell off a curb. I landed so hard I pissed myself. My supercool jeans were stained so bad it looked like my back yard after letting the dog out in some fresh snow. Then, to make matters worse, Levi's refused to replace my beloved pants under warranty. Then I tried to order a new pair, but the stupid CSR couldn't measure my waist over the phone. EFF Levi Strauss... I've been boycotting them for the past 25 years. Here's to hoping I can uphold my grudge for another 25 years.

Dude, you need a psychiatrist.


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

dubdryver said:


> So in lieu of making this thread more "29er" relevant.... Here is my new 29er SS that I got the maiden ride on this morning . It needs a lot of tweeking to get the fit right, but it was tons of fun!:thumbsup:
> 
> Soul Cycles Dillinger (s) brushed silver w/ SC seatcollar (red)
> Soul Cycles EBB w/ Ti. hardware (red)
> ...


Nice, my buddy is putting together a Dillinger in the dark brown with some red I9's and other bits- How are you liking the ride? do you think the flat chainstays add any give?


----------



## Swami Scott (Jan 25, 2004)

Isn't there a shoe forum for this crap?


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

Coincidentally, there's a good chance Specialized is saying "screw this guy."

So who's right? 

Them. STFU and learn how to buy stuff.


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

Swami Scott said:


> Isn't there a shoe forum for this crap?


That forum gets very little traffic (10 times less...) compared to the melding pot we call the 29er Forum... This little gem would go... well... almost un-noticed!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Another reason Specialized is a perfect example of another faceless, soulless corporation poisoning the market because they don't give damn about their customer. All they care about is making money, back stabbing the competition and f-cking everyone who has to deal with them.

Specialized might as well be another Bank of America or Goldman Sachs.


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

BShow said:


> I had one of the first pair of white Levi jeans back in the 80's. One time I was just walking along and I fell off a curb. I landed so hard I pissed myself. My supercool jeans were stained so bad it looked like my back yard after letting the dog out in some fresh snow. Then, to make matters worse, Levi's refused to replace my beloved pants under warranty. Then I tried to order a new pair, but the stupid CSR couldn't measure my waist over the phone. EFF Levi Strauss... I've been boycotting them for the past 25 years. Here's to hoping I can uphold my grudge for another 25 years.
> 
> Dude, you need a psychiatrist.


You were wrong for buying white jeans. Everything after that is immaterial.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

knottshore said:


> Nice, my buddy is putting together a Dillinger in the dark brown with some red I9's and other bits- How are you liking the ride? do you think the flat chainstays add any give?


They are more "wedge" tubing chainstays. Umm, The bike felt compliant over roots, but wasn't super compliant on bumps at speed. Disclaimer: I haven't been on a hardtail besides a roadbike since '99. I need to get the bike setup correctly before I really do a review. The bike did feel quick, and the steering is quite a bit faster than my tallboy, but that may be the 100mm on the Dillinger, and 120 on the Tallboy. The biggest difference I saw was purely the wheels. I may consider parting the Roval Control EL's for AmClassic 29s...They are substantially faster and lighter. I am unsure about the Salsa Pro-Moto's 17deg. backsweep. I thought it would be comfortable, but it is throwing the fit off. I think I need risers that are wider.


----------



## max5480 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yo dubdryver, you ride 34/16 in the mountains? Or is that just a city bike? Oh nevermind, i see you're from freakin flat florida


----------



## SingingSingleTracker (Sep 7, 2004)

modifier said:


> You guys are probably right. But I'm not sure if there is a Specialized dealer in the area.


Where are you from - you say in your profile that you're favorite trail is not too far from KC. Gotta be gobs of Specialized dealers in KC.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I have three words for the OP:

Wah

Wah

Wah

I guess you should still have your mother dress you. Have a hug and MTFU.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

Everything is short and steep here, there isn't a lot of trails that I can use that ring, but for the training trail I use, it works. I think of myself as a fairly strong rider aswell (midpack expert). I will get different cogs for different riding, but for the purpose of training..it is what it needs to be gear inches.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

SingingSingleTracker said:


> Where are you from - you say in your profile that you're favorite trail is not too far from KC. Gotta be gobs of Specialized dealers in KC.


Man this sure has garnered a lot of attention. Kind of wish I hadn't posted it at this point. :madman: Oh well I guess I deserve what I got from the flamers 

As to where I am from. Usually I am in KC but I'm in Southern Florida at the moment. And yes there is a Specialized dealer in KC. After searching I found a couple here too. One is about 30 minutes away and in a part of town I rarely go to, so I could check it out but actually I'll just wait until I get back to KC to try some shoes on. One poster said he needed a size up from what he usually wore and another guy said they were spot on according to their US size. So yeah I think the only way to know is to try some on unless I want to possibly send some back.

I put some screws through the insoles to hold the soles on my old Answer shoes as they were delaminating at the rear and that should hold for a while.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

George W Bush could've seen this thread coming from a mile away and avoided it.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Shoe Goo for repairs , when you go to try on shoes do it at the end of the day , your feet swell during the course of the day . Good luck .


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

Thread Being moved to anywhere other than the 29er forum.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

amishscum said:


> You were wrong for buying white jeans. Everything after that is immaterial.


Thanks. I needed an example of something from the 80's so that I could make a mockery of some guy that abused his bike and subsequently held a grudge for 25+ years because the manufacturer wouldn't honor his JRA warranty claim. White jeans were the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2010)

modifier said:


> It's not such a big deal in itself but I think it's enough to just keep Specialized off the list of contenders when ever I'm looking for anything bike related.
> 
> I needed some new shoes and after looked around a little bit decided that their Comp Mtbs were good enough and pretty cheap so I ordered some on Sunday night from their on line store. I was a bit confused about the sizing since I wear a 9 1/2 and fit perfectly into a 43.5 Sidi, however Spesh had 9 1/2 equating to 42.5. I figured well they are an American company no matter where there stuff is produced and I'm pretty sure those shoes aren't made in Europe so I ordered the 42.5s. Then on Monday I called customer service to ask about it. The guy really didn't have any definite answer but said that European sizing is usually more accurate. Wtf is that supposed to mean? So he is saying that they are a full size off? And that in US sizing if I'm a 9 1/2 I could just as easily fit into a 8 1/2 or a 10 1/2 depending on manufacturing. Sorry not real world. He said I needed to try them on. Like that is reasonable. If I could try them on I would buy them in a store. It's not like they offer any discount on line.
> 
> ...


\
I'm sorry to hear about your frustration. Admittedly, sizing a shoe through mail-order is not the most simple way to find out if the shoe is the right size for you or not. We try to make the process as painless as possible by allowing you to send the shoe back as many times as you would like to find the proper size and you can even go as far as to order multiple shoes in multiple sizes and return the ones that don't fit, we are happy to oblige.
I can assure you that we are not in the habit of hanging up on our customers. If this happened, please accept my sincere apology. I would have been one of the only people on the phone at that time and I can't say that I remember a conversation like this taking place. Please let us know what we can do to get things figured out for you....


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry man but trying to buy shoes sight unseen on the internet and b1tching about sizing problems, is pretty lame. Anyone with any amount of intelligence knows that it's impossible to tell how Brand X sizes are going to fit on YOUR feet without actually tying them on. You're asking questions that nobody could possibly answer.

And I just read another thread from some guy with a *1995 *Specialized hardtail that had developed a crack in the frame. It was replaced at no cost to him over *15 years later* due to the *lifetime frame warranty*. How many companies are doing that?

I've had nothing but good experiences with Specialized, and do not believe them to be the big bad monsters that some people claim. They have done a lot of positive things for the biking community.

If you need to vent because your life sucks, or whatever, then fine, but this is just silly.


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

BruceBrown said:


> One rule of thumb in life when it comes to shoes. *Always* try them on before you buy as every company and shoe maker - whether it's sneakers, dress shoes, hiking boots, ski boots, or cycling shoes is not a uniform size/cut.
> 
> Seek out an LBS that is a Specialized dealer and try on a few pairs and styles to get a more accurate idea of what your particular foot feels the most comfortable wearing in the Specialized (or any) brand. Bring along your inserts (if you use any) and socks to get the most accurate fit.
> 
> ...


I will say this since I've worked in a bike shop and backcountry ski shop for a few years...this pisses me off to read. Yes, most LBS prices don't compare to online prices BUT most of the time you will get my/our expertise and service and I'd love to think you can't put a price tag on that. I can tell right away when a customer comes in to try stuff on knowing they are going to buy online and it takes my time away from customers who might actually purchase something. Ski boot fits were horrible...take an hour of my time just to buy online and save maybe 50 bucks when you could them molded and customized by me for free....annoying.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

This thread is awesome. I think the prices between online and in store for Specialized gear is pretty much the same at most places that I've seen. I don't think it's really about money as much as to lazy to leave the house. Yea Screw Specialized. Why didn't they send a team out to measure me at my house when I bought my shoes. I had to go all the way to the damn store and bring my foot to get the right size!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

even if the cs guy listened to your rant (btw i would have hung up on you too) do you really think he is in a position to do anything about it?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

just to bring back this thread i just ordered some spec bg trail 120 shoes. i was unsure of the size so i played it safe-ish and got the 9.5 (42.5). thats my running shoe size (i am a 44 in shimano). they fit perfect, for anyone wondering, go with your american shoe size, not euro. the shoes themselves are awesome, doesnt hurt that i got them $100 off either.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

oh yeah, i ordered them monday night and they showed up this morning, a day early!


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

I for one understand the frusteration..

I too think it is absolutly stupid how the sizing charts are..

everyone knows one company's 11 might be the same as another's 10 however that is not the issue..

I ran into the same problem


my nike's say that US 11 = 46.5 EU but my biking shoes said that US 11 = 47 EU..

THAT is stupid.. perod.. its like buying a yard stick and depending on the company that made it it might be 3 feet long or it might not... Its a conversion.. there should be no variation no matter why.. its math..


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

You're not the only one having Spez shoes problems. Mine and my buddy's 1 month old Spez mtb shoes are already having the front of the soles separated. Shouldn't happen to $80 shoes... Didn't happen with my Mavic and Shimano...


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

*I love mine! *

Yep, called a few bike shops to ask if they had the Specialized BG Sport in my size and one size up and down, then visited the one with some in stock. (Called first since all the Specialized shops were at least 30 minutes car drive away.)

I didn't even have to try on a second pair. The person helping me suggested the perfect size. I bought them there and have enjoyed them since. Great footbed, and light weight for the price.

I do my own work on bikes, so buy everything online for that. But it was great to try on shoes and have someone's help before buying, then take them home and have them right away.

Buying anything mai-order and then having to return it sucks... not worth the risk with shoes.

And, agreed that if you use someone's inventory or resources to make your choice, you have to buy from them. Trying on someone's inventory and then buying online isn't cool. :nono:


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

I gave up on raleigh/diamondback for the same type crap. Funny thing is, now I'm hooked on Specialized. Its mostly that one shop was a crappy bottom line type business, the other wouldn't sell me a bike until I rode several different models and sizes. The attention to my best interest is what sold me.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

If you are going to buy shoes or anything fitted online, test the actual item locally if you think you will have problems. IMHO you are better off buying these kinds of things locally the first time and if you like it then make the choice online or local.

I usually give my local shop a chance to at least negotiate on price. Some don't, some do. Depending on level of service though much of the time I am more than willing to pay 10-20% over an online only shop.


----------



## paul_c33 (Apr 13, 2011)

knottshore said:


> Man is it tough to sell stuff!
> 
> Top 10 2011 Requirements to please a USA Online buyer:
> 
> ...


it is definitely true that it's much tougher to sell stuff these days being in retail business for over 10 years...

over-competition globally is to blame for lack of customer service...

forget about business making money, it's all about surviving these days...if a business can't even pay for its bills,then there is no point doing it at all...customers expect the lowest prices and 24 hrs customer service but who is going to pay for that?

I am sorry but see what you guys are saying here, 'go into a store to try on then buy from the cheapest online'...nobody wins in this situation...because nothing is free...someone needs to pay for something!

how do you provide good service when basically there is no customer loyalty at all?

I think the retail sector is heading for a complete revolution like GFC for the banking sector...there needs to be a whole new way of selling stuff that can make everyone happy while still sustainable for business...

back to topic, I usually measure all my actul measurement whether in feet size, waist size or chest size then use the international conversion chart (Google it) and find the relavent correct size...without problem 95% of the time...despite variance in each manufacturer's sizing.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

It's really sad when not only does one shop their local dealer to buy online, but when they actually buy from that local dealer to merely 'rent' the item until their cheaper online goods arrive...then instead of returning the new in box one as a courtesy...they just take back the 2 week to month old item that may have even been abused to test the limits 'cause dey not satisfied.

It's BS.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

I find that spesh shoes run small for me. wide feet. I need to bump up a size to fit correctly.

My lbs also sells spesh gear at less than web pricing. No brainer.


----------

